# Got mirror casting to work on my S7 despite no MHL....



## johnspack (Jan 28, 2019)

Seems they removed MHL support after the S6 series...  I did not know that.  I just wanted to send my screen and audio from my S7 to my monitor or av receiver.  Bought one of those silly Chromecast things...  and after 
messing with it a lot discovered it has a mirror function that works perfect.  There are just a few fussy apps that require me to shut down the mirror and use the chromecast button instead.  But basically I can send everything
to my 27" monitor and my av receiver with my akg headphones!   Just thought I should put that out there for Galaxy S7+ owners....


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2019)

This is pretty well known, the catch is that there is quite a lot of lag/delay making it less useful for a lot of tasks.

MHL/HDMI support is dying off, which is sad cause it was pretty useful.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 28, 2019)

If you have a Samsung smart TV you can also mirror the screen without having to  buy anything else.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 28, 2019)

You know how much a samsung smart tv costs?  Especially when we have to use digital boxes up here...  they are pointless.
I had an MHL cable ready to go too...  had to bring it back.  I think it's stupid they removed that ability.
Oh and new chromecast devices work on 5g,  so not so much lag as I can see.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 29, 2019)

johnspack said:


> You know how much a samsung smart tv costs?  Especially when we have to use digital boxes up here...  they are pointless.
> I had an MHL cable ready to go too...  had to bring it back.  I think it's stupid they removed that ability.
> Oh and new chromecast devices work on 5g,  so not so much lag as I can see.




I got a Samsung smart 50 inch 4K HDR after Christmas for 349.99 plus 5% off at Best buy. I can watch TV on my phone and use my phone as a remote.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 29, 2019)

My chromecast cost 60can after tax and works on any monitor in the house and my av receiver.  My phone also can be a remote control.  Much cheaper....


----------

